# DOOM ( Does anyone feel headache or nausea when playing? )



## FireFox (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I have been playing Games for many years ( more than 20) and never felt sick due to a Game, i have bought DOOM months ago but just yesterday i decided to start playing it and for my surprise after 5 minutes i felt so sick that i threw up and have to stop playing, 10 minutes later i felt well  and started to play again but the same thing happened  ( Nausea and Headache )  

Does anyone have any idea what could be happening?


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 23, 2017)

That's really unusual , played it through it's entirety like 3-4 times and no such thing happened. Well nothing like this ever happened to me playing any game as far as I remember.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 23, 2017)

maybe it's the motion blur. the only thing that ever made me feel sick was trying 30 fps, played for 15 minutes tops and whole day was ruined with headaches and nausea.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2017)

Probably have some weird lag in your system that is throwing your mouse movements out of sync with the display... that tends to cause motion sickness like you are describing.


Because that's what this is, unfortunately for you.


Or, something else is causing you to be more sensitive than you have been before. It happens.


Some games do this for me too, and how sensitive I am to it varies. It was dealing with this that lead me into the whole micro-stutter stuff back in 2900XT days. It's what makes microstutter a real issue, as high levels of it can be pretty jarring like this. sometimes adjusting clockspeeds can fix things enough that it disappears, too, which further complicates things. 

It can also be some various settings in game, too. something about the visuals is screwing with your head, anyway, and until you can "fix" it, I wouldn't blame you for not playing .


----------



## Dacur (Aug 23, 2017)

On the  Steam forum they are saying : try turning FOV (Field of view) up. Yes Motion blur can do it, have had it happen to me.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 23, 2017)

I know sometimes  head bob  can leave you feeling sick and give you a headache if Doom has it in the settings try turning it off.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 23, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> maybe it's the motion blur. the only thing that ever made me feel sick was trying 30 fps,



I was googling and most of the answers are about this Motion blur, I don't think it's nothing to do with fps because i play at 135/140 fps.



cadaveca said:


> Probably have some weird lag in your system that is throwing your mouse movements out of sync with the display... that tends to cause motion sickness like you are describing.



I don't use a mouse to play.



cadaveca said:


> Or, something else is causing you to be more sensitive than you have been before. It happens.



Maybe i am getting too old

Joke.



Dacur said:


> On the Steam forum they are saying : try turning FOV (Field of view) up



+1
I was on steam forum.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 23, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't use a mouse to play.



I typically use a PS3 controller for all the games I play , with Doom however I found it literally unplayable and had to switch to mouse and keyboard. Try playing it that way.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 23, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I typically use a PS3 controller for all the games I play , with Doom however I found it literally unplayable and had to switch to mouse and keyboard. Try playing it that way.



Thanks for the advice but i wouldn't survive 5 minutes playing any shooting Game with a mouse.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks for the advice but i wouldn't survive 5 minutes playing any shooting Game with a mouse.


wireless Xbox controller? might be the lag from that? DPC latency might be biting your butt hard.


----------



## Good Guru (Aug 23, 2017)

I get the naseau from playing sometimes, the indoor First Person Shooters because of all the running around and walls turning every which where heh. It says i'm pretty sure in most of the game instruction manuals to stop playing and take a break if you experience such a thing. It is motion sickness I think.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 23, 2017)

I get sore (red) eyes from playing a game for longer than an hour, since monday my right eye still hurts a bit sometimes.
No nausea though.

"
*Symptoms*
_Motion sickness is pretty easy to recognize. Headaches, dizziness, nausea, heavy sweating, and excessive production of saliva are signs that something is definitely wrong."
_
You could try these things:
_
"_
*Treatment and Reducing the Risk In The Future*
_If you feel any of the above symptoms, stop playing immediately. Things are going to get worse before they get better if you keep playing. Try to open a window or go outside and get some fresh air.

If you find that you do experience motion sickness from videogames, there are a few things you can do to hopefully prevent it in the future.
_

_Turn on more lights. Playing in a dark room is bad for your eyes anyway._
_Sit further away from the TV/monitor._
_Your body can get used to it after repeated sessions (a pattern of playing and getting sick, stopping, and then restarting later when you feel better until you stop getting sick entirely) when your brain finally realizes that what you are seeing and doing isn’t actually harming you. That process of getting used to it can take a while and isn’t pleasant, however._
_There are some medications that help (Dramamine, Bonine, Meclizine and Benadryl) and while they can work, they also all make you drowsy. Not good for gamers and I do not recommend them._
_*Recommended Treatments*: From my first hand experience, I recommend a couple of things. *Ginger pills* work tremendously well and don't have any side effects. You can also try special wristbands called *"Sea Bands"* that put pressure on a nerve in your wrist that sends the motion sickness signals to your brain. Take a ginger pill and put on the wristbands before you start playing. Combine the two for better results._"

https://www.lifewire.com/video-games-and-motion-sickness-3562484


----------



## FireFox (Aug 23, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> wireless Xbox controller? might be the lag from that? DPC latency might be biting your butt hard.



It can be used wireless or with the cable, i have never used it wireless.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 23, 2017)

Get an eye test.


----------



## Caelestis (Aug 23, 2017)

Sounds like Motion / Simulation Sickness. I have this too. Can't play first person games or even watch them when they have a narrow field of view. Symptoms i get is nausea, headaches, dizziness.

Before I knew about this, I always thought it was related to a specific game / game engine since it always happend when I was playing games which used the Unreal Engine.

Try to increase the field of view. Usually it will get better when you choose a value beyond of 90°.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 23, 2017)

Try playing a bit with settings.
You should definitely disable motion blur, because this can be one of the biggest culprits.
Then, adjust the FOV and see what feels more comfortable to you. As @Dacur said, there were some threads about this, but a simple "bump it up" won't do the trick. FOV settings feel differently to each person.
I don't remember the default FOV in DOOM, but I usually like to keep mine at 100-110 in most games. Some people go with 120 and up, but for me personally it looks weird on 16:9 screen. At 130 my eyes get tired fast.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 23, 2017)

Caelestis said:


> Try to increase the field of view. Usually it will get better when you choose a value beyond of 90°.


This. I usually find it far easier to play FPS games with a wide FOV. I don't usually get sick from gaming alone but, it's usually enough to push me over the edge if something else is already making me more susceptible to nausea and headache. If there are psychological manifestations like short-term lethargy, it could be something as simple as being dehydrated and the game just pushing you over the edge, even more so if you haven't had this problem before.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 23, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Probably have some weird lag in your system that is throwing your mouse movements out of sync with the display...


this
Never play games with motion blur on.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 23, 2017)

Doom has probably the best motion blur implementation I have ever seen. But I agree some people might still somewhat sensitive to such things.

Motion blur should have no impact on input lag , not at 60fps+.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 23, 2017)

Nope never ad something like nausea by playing a game .
I know that i don't like the effect of motion blur but didn't gave me any effect as well.
I used to have it on when playing TF2 and never go any simptom.
I think depends from people to people .
The new Doom as well the old same.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 23, 2017)

More and more of this crap thanks to garbage console ports that have weird narrow locked FOV. For me, everything can wobble around and I won't get dizzy, but give me a tunnel vision FOV and I'll feel weird almost immediately. Not necessarely sick, just annoying eye strain. To no one's suprise, because human FOV goes almost up to 180° (90° active field of view and additional 90° peripheral vision). Artificially forcing it down on screen is not healthy...


----------



## FireFox (Aug 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Get an eye test.



Done it last month.



Caelestis said:


> Before I knew about this, I always thought it was related to a specific game / game engine



In my case it's a specific Game ( DOOM )


Caelestis said:


> Try to increase the field of view.





silentbogo said:


> I don't remember the default FOV in DOOM, but I usually like to keep mine at 100-110 in most games. Some people go with 120 and up



If i am not mistaken 110-120 should be OK but i have seen people go with 200 and up.



silentbogo said:


> motion blur



Never had problem with it in other Games.




Capitan Harlock said:


> The new Doom as well the old same.



Infatti.

Leggendo la Wikipedia di DOOM ho trovato questo:

Per ottenere una buona fluidità di gioco con i processori dell'epoca, Carmack progettò il motore grafico in modo tale che rappresentasse una realtà a tre dimensioni, ma partendo da un piano bidimensionale: il Doom engine non è in grado di ottenere due stanze sovrapposte, perché la differenza di altezza è solamente visiva, mentre il mondo di gioco rimane su un unico piano. Nonostante queste limitazioni, l'illusione era particolarmente riuscita, tanto da provocarenausea ad alcuni giocatori.

Sorry for those that don't speak Italian.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 23, 2017)

FOV of 200 degrees is impossible to be useful. 110-120 yes, although it'll create a "fish eye" effect already (distorted perspective). At 200° everything would look stretched. Even on ultra wide monitors.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 23, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> FOV of 200 degrees is impossible to be useful. 110-120 yes, although it'll create a "fish eye" effect already (distorted perspective). At 200° everything would look stretched. Even on ultra wide monitors.



agree  but ""If it was used in a 3d system" it would be better and peripheral vision may be more Natural"
3D Systems bring their own potential Motion / Simulation Sickness problems for some people


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 23, 2017)

VR has other problems yes, because visuals say you're moving, but your inner ear (balance organ) is saying that you're not moving. And that confuses some people, making them sick.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 23, 2017)

3 hours playing DOOM with field of view set at 130 and i haven't experienced nausea or headache, motion blur is turned on  ( High ).


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah, doubted that it was age related. I'm 59 and still play a lot of FP view games. Doom certainly is one that has very narrow FOV though, and of course I never leave blur on. What I usually do in horror type FP view games is increase FOV a bit, but not too much. Much of the feeling of suspense is lost if you have too much peripheral view. My limit at a 16:9 AR is usually 90 FOV in FP view games. When you consider games like this default as low as 60-70 FOV, 90 is quite an increase.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 23, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> When you consider games like this default as low as 60-70 FOV, 90 is quite an increase.



DOOM's FOV default is 90 and that was making me sick, i tried 110 with no luck the only option was 130 and it worked for me.


----------



## timta2 (Aug 24, 2017)

If this continues and you have other associated issues, I would see your doctor. I've been having serious health issues that first showed up when I was playing Dead Island a couple of years ago. I started to feel so nauseous and so sick that I would throw up or have to lay down, when it was never a problem before. I'm not saying it's your issue, but just something to keep in mind. 

This also goes for anyone else reading, not just the OP.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 24, 2017)

Back in the day, I used to play Descent I and II a lot. (360 degrees rotational)
I had a buddy who would get sick as a dog every time he played. (to the point of puking)
He never got over it, but he loved that game.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 24, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> Back in the day, I used to play Descent I and II


i Still do mainly Descent 2  and 3 on my Retro Rig
never once felt ill ( Still wish i had the 3 D headset for that )


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 24, 2017)

90 FOV for an FPS makes me feel uneasy too. Not sick or anything, but very uncomfortable


----------



## Toothless (Aug 24, 2017)

There has only been one game to make me sick and that's Monaco which sucks because I like the game enough to want to play it. Though with FOV I've never had an issue because it's one of the first things I change when starting a game.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 24, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> i Still do mainly Descent 2  and 3 on my Retro Rig
> never once felt ill ( Still wish i had the 3 D headset for that )



I wore-out two CH-Flightstick Pro Joysticks on Descent.


----------



## purecain (Dec 13, 2017)

im getting a head ache after playing doom for vfr for 10 minutes. instead of taking the hmd off i moved over to thrill of the fight and took on the invisible man... lol i won aswell one knock down ha ha... tried it again and there not doing something right. non of the other games make me get a head ache like that unless the fov is too low. so idk maybe like some one mentioned. the size of everything is out of whack.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2017)

purecain said:


> im getting a head ache after playing doom for vfr for 10 minutes. instead of taking the hmd off i moved over to thrill of the fight and took on the invisible man... lol i won aswell one knock down ha ha... tried it again and there not doing something right. non of the other games make me get a head ache like that unless the fov is too low. so idk maybe like some one mentioned. the size of everything is out of whack.



Do note: FOV can also be too high. Some people play with a full on fisheye effect, and I have done this too, but looking back I am much more comfortable with lower FOVs. It depends on the game too, you may want to try lowering it and see how that works. And I do mean: outside of VR. Getting used to lower FOV overall may reduce the effect in VR.

This whole concept is about how your brain processes these things. FOV changes are confusing as hell for us.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 13, 2017)

Agree.
"fisheye effect' makes me feel strange.
Make sure it is not set to more than 100%


----------



## erixx (Dec 13, 2017)

It could be video lag or just the game style (non stop bunny hopping), or both.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 13, 2017)

I can relate to anyone in this thread experiencing health  issues while gaming, truly. In my case though, it isn't so much motion sickness as it is eye strain. Since my vision is really poor (I basically have only one "good" eye and even its pretty bad lol) I have to sit really close to my monitor, have everything big, etc. Anyway, eye strain is quite common for me, mostly when reading or gaming (PC or console, doesn't matter) and the surefire way I can tell it's eye strain is I'll get a headache in the center of my forehead and feel REALLY nauseous, though luckily I've never thrown up due to eye strain (yet). Usually once I feel the telltale signs, I'll stop gaming/reading immediately, take something for the headache and just lie down on my bed with the room completely dark.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2017)

I actually felt sick playing Mirrors edge which was a first time a game has actually made me throw up after 2 hours.


----------



## Vario (Dec 13, 2017)

I love high FOV when I play FPS, gives this predator peripheral vision edge, I usually run 110-120 depending on game.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 27, 2019)

Since my last post on this Thread things got worst. after i experienced my first motion sickness on August 2017 while playing Doom today almost 90% of my Games  ( First-Person Shooters ) i can't play it because i get sick, i remember playing Call of Duty: Black Ops in 2010 and i never felt sick but today i cant play it not even 5 minutes , the worst Games are Deus Ex ( any of them ) and Metro 2033/last night.

I have Battlefield and Call of Duty collection tried to play it but i got sick to a point i threw up

Maybe I'm too old?


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe I'm too old?


Have any trouble with headaches or migraines?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 27, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Have any trouble with headaches or migraines



Always


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Always


Have you  seen a doctor? Undiagnosed migraine?


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe I'm too old?


It's  probably that plus in-game settings combined.

1st thing to check, is your eyesight. If you get occasional headaches while working/reading it might be the first sign that you need glasses.

Fortunately for me neither 10+ years on shitty CRT monitors or occasional bursts of late-night reading did not do any damage to my retinas, but my younger brother was more susceptible. He had to wear glasses for nearly 15 years, until he went for laser correction a couple of years ago.

Regarding games:
* Deus Ex (either one) has really limited FoV. The first one was bearable due to cartoonish graphics, but Mankind Divided is pretty bad. I bumped the slider all the way to the max and my brain still hurt from it. It's just a garbage implementation on Edios' part. I have a feeling that they work somewhere in a dark flooded basement w/ old 4:3 syncmaster monitors, since they couldn't manage good FoV on widescreen in over 6 years. In contrast I've just replayed Bioshock and Bioshock 2 (original, not remastered) and never got a hint of headache from low FoV.
* With DOOM I've outlined it for you last year: blur, DoF, bloom (I always disable all of it, cause it only makes things worse and takes up a lot of resources).
* Metro 2033: same thing.
You can also add Witcher 2/3 to your "potential headache-inducers".

You may also try and move your monitor a bit further away. See if that helps.

Or maybe you are getting old and something else is in play healthwise (blood pressure etc.)


----------



## FireFox (Jan 27, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Have you seen a doctor? Undiagnosed migraine?



Nope



silentbogo said:


> 1st thing to check, is your eyesight. If you get occasional headaches while working/reading it might be the first sign that you need glasses.



+1

I wear glasses since 2005 but i agree with you about checking my eyesight because last time i did  was 7 years ago maybe i just need new glasses



silentbogo said:


> With DOOM I've outlined it for you last year: blur, DoF, bloom (I always disable all of it, cause it only makes things worse and takes up a lot of resources).



In fact i don't have any problem with DOOM since you told me to do so.

One more thing: I suffer from car sickness too.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 27, 2019)

probably best to see a reall dr rather than have us idiots try and diagnose you..
if you were a faulty psu id be happy to offer my oppinion. But you really would be better off with a dr.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 27, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> probably best to see a reall dr rather than have us idiots try and diagnose you..
> if you were a faulty psu id be happy to offer my oppinion. But you really would be better off with a dr.



I bet if i go to visit a doctor he wont tell me to disable Blur, DoF, and bloom


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I bet if i go to visit a doctor he wont tell me to disable Blur, DoF, and bloom



Sucks to hear this man. Maybe you need to take a radically different approach: don't play first person anymore, but try third person action instead. Or isometric perspective games.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I wear glasses since 2005 but i agree with you about checking my eyesight because last time i did was 7 years ago maybe i just need new glasses


If you wear glasses when using the computer, I would get your eyes checked (since it has been 7 years,) and let the optometrist know what your issue is. I don't know about your eyes, but I know that if I use my glasses when looking at a computer screen that I don't feel all that great after a while, even without using games. I'm near-sighted though, so I really shouldn't be wearing glasses when I'm looking at almost anything that's relatively close up such as a computer monitor. The closest I should use my glasses for is the TV and even that is probably a stretch.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 27, 2019)

I get pissed off when playing some shooters. I'm 65 years old and my reaction times have fallen off drastically. So I'm getting my ass handed to me more often than not whilst online. (I can't blame it on my computers either) 

There was a time, years ago, that I had inner ear problems and vertigo set in. I couldn't even look at a computer screen for over a month. It was miserable for me, so I feel your pain. 
Getting old is not for sissies.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 27, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> my reaction times have fallen off drastically. So I'm getting my ass handed to me more often than not whilst online.



I am just 40 year old and in the last 3 years i have noticed that it's happening to me too, i wont say i was a Pro because that would be a lie but i was good at any Game i played unfortunately today i cant say the same
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the only Games where my reaction times it hasn't fallen off that much are FIFA some Racing Games and some Arcade Games, It was not in my plans to finish my Gamer career so early, but it seems like it's coming to its end.



Aquinus said:


> If you wear glasses when using the computer,



Not just when using the computer i always have to wear glasses otherwise i get sick.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 27, 2019)

I never had anything resembling a gaming ~career~. 
I just enjoy gaming. I have three gaming PCs here and I play a lot (LAN games) when my kids/grandkid visit me.
When I game alone, I turn the difficulty settings down a smidge.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 27, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Not just when using the computer i always have to wear glasses otherwise i get sick.


Oh, then definitely see the optometrist and get your vision tested again. Your eyes could have changed a bit in the last 7 years where new glasses might actually help. My far vision has definitely changed over the course of the last 7 years.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 27, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Oh, then definitely see the optometrist and get your vision tested again. Your eyes could have changed a bit in the last 7 years where new glasses might actually help.



On Tuesday i will do it, will post as soon as i get the results


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 27, 2019)

Last time I experienced this was playing Batman ... had to play and stop 3-4 times before the 3D stopped making me woozy.

1.  With your GFX horsepower, I imagine that you are mostly seeing fps well above 60 fps.  My son has a 1440p, IPS, 3ms screen w/ same card and he almost always plays w/ G-Syn OFF and 120 hz ULMB ON.  You can't use noth at the same time, but at high fps, ULMB is 
"da way to go"..

2.  If that's the case, turn G-Sync OFF... G-Sync's not doing much at all after 70 fps; turn on ULMB at 120 hz.

3.  Problem should resolve itself tho... FoV will help if you sitting too close.

Your monitor:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm#ulmb



> G-sync works extremely well, overcoming many of the problems associated with older Vsync usage. It certainly is one of the biggest upgrades in a long time when it comes to gaming and displays.* The ULMB backlight worked very well also, offering noticeable and marked improvements in image quality and reduced motion blur when tracking movement across the screen.* It was well implemented and even offered a useful control over the strobe length for those who like to tweak things a bit. It has minimal impact on the colour and appearance of the screen, although you do of course lose some brightness range. The lag of the display was also pretty much non-existent which was excellent news, and all in all this stacked up to what we consider to be the ultimate gaming screen currently.



http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/variable_refresh.htm


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 27, 2019)

Could be Epilepsy


----------



## hat (Jan 28, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Could be Epilepsy


Not sure why this got -1. It's unlikely, yes, but not impossible. While most people who have it are born with it, epilepsy can indeed develop during the course of one's life, and it's not always as simple as "flashing lights cause seizures". There's many more triggers that can cause seizures, and other things. Sometimes a person with epilepsy might see flashing lights, or hear or smell something funny and not have a seizure, but they will feel sick.

Psychogenic Non-Epileptic Seizures (PNES) are also a thing. It mimics epilepsy quite closely, but it is _not_ epilepsy - though it has many of the same triggers leading to the same consequences (seizures, mainly, among other things). This one also can (and usually does, by my understanding) develop during the course of a person's life. Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) is often an underlying cause leading to PNES.

Disorders such as these are not very well understood, because unfortunately, it doesn't get the same attention as other diseases (how often do you hear about breast cancer awareness?). It wasn't really all that long ago we were burning people alive at the stake, believing they were witches, or demon possessed, or some other such nonsense because they exhibited symptoms similar to what these disorders cause.

@Knoxx29 I won't ask you to answer such personal questions, but on the off chance, there is a possibility you could be developing such a disorder. If you currently are or have been under a significant amount of stress, or dealt with some horribly traumatic event, there's a chance you might be dealing with something like this. If you think that may be the case, feel free to throw me a PM.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2019)

hat said:


> @Knoxx29 I won't ask you to answer such personal questions, but on the off chance, there is a possibility you could be developing such a disorder. If you currently are or have been under a significant amount of stress, or dealt with some horribly traumatic event, there's a chance you might be dealing with something like this. If you think that may be the case, feel free to throw me a PM



Honestly i don't know how it feels to be stressed out i am that kind of guy who it doesn't matter what kind of situation/problem i have to face i always handle things with patience and always remain calm, that said, I'm a calm person and It's hard i get stressed out.

The only horribly traumatic event i am dealing with is that i haven't won the Lottery yet 

Sorry for the Joke but life is just one and i enjoy it.



E-Bear said:


> Could be Epileps



I can't tell but now you freaked me out.



John Naylor said:


> I imagine that you are mostly seeing fps well above 60 fps, If that's the case, turn G-Sync OFF... G-Sync's not doing much at all after 70 fps; turn on ULMB at 120 hz.



FPS are always at least in most case above 100 up to 180 and also G-sync has always been on, i will try your suggestion.


----------



## hat (Jan 28, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I can't tell but now you freaked me out.



It doesn't really sound like it, from your post^, but it _can_ develop later in a person's life. Do you know of anyone at all in your family who has epilepsy? There are also other ways it can develop, such as physical brain damage... a stroke, or a severe impact to the head... but if it were the latter two, I'm sure you would have mentioned it?


----------



## PerfectWave (Jan 28, 2019)

sadly when playing every fps or other 3D game i got this problem.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2019)

hat said:


> It doesn't really sound like it, from your post^, but it _can_ develop later in a person's life. Do you know of anyone at all in your family who has epilepsy? There are also other ways it can develop, such as physical brain damage... a stroke, or a severe impact to the head... but if it were the latter two, I'm sure you would have mentioned it?



No one in my family has Epilepsy or has had a stroke and so far as i remember i never hit my head.

However tomorrow i have an appointment, let's see what the optometrist has to say, maybe i just need new Glasses, one thing i has always done wrong is to sit too close to the Monitor.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 28, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> The only horribly traumatic event i am dealing with is that i haven't won the Lottery yet
> 
> Sorry for the Joke but life is just one and i enjoy it.


AND Raising a young lady  (that as any parent knows is Stressful)


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 28, 2019)

I had epilepsy in my youth because I knocked my head real hard. Had convulsions and they were telling me to stay away from quick change of colours and flash. Now im cured so I cant tell but its différent from a person to another. It doesnt mean thats what you have. Could also be bad eyesight.


----------



## MatGrow (Jan 28, 2019)

haha. really? 
may be it's because of visual quality?
I played DOOM 10 years ago and only had problems with eyes.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2019)

MatGrow said:


> may be it's because of visual quality?



Tomorrow i can say if that is the case


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm just going to put this here and leave it alone...
I have had issues with headaches and nausea while playing games for years but it was never bad or steady and I didn't have issues with most games so I never really gave it much thought... except maybe it was caused from my stigmatism.
Well anyways very recently I was diagnosed with PTSD and was prescribed Lamotrigine which is used to treat Epilepsy/Bi-Polar M/PTSD and since I started it I have had zero headaches or nausea...

Honestly would have never thought the two would be related.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 29, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> FPS are always at least in most case above 100 up to 180 and also G-sync has always been on, i will try your suggestion.



So how did ULMB work out for ya ?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 29, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Honestly i don't know how it feels to be stressed out i am that kind of guy who it doesn't matter what kind of situation/problem i have to face i always handle things with patience and always remain calm, that said, I'm a calm person and It's hard i get stressed out.
> 
> The only horribly traumatic event i am dealing with is that i haven't won the Lottery yet
> 
> ...



If its any comfort, I've had my moments of 'near' motion sickness. Never did throw up from it, but when I am really tired and play something like Doom / fast first person action, its hard to keep up and I do get a slight woozy feeling. I think its well worth experimenting with that, you should try to explore your body's response to gaming at different times of day / in different states of mind. Vision, in the end, is your brain processing a whole lot of information.

Other basics: play in a well lit room and take frequent breaks (I do neither, but hey, there it is)

As for the ULMB suggestion, definitely worth a shot, but I personally find it to be more tiresome - and again, only when I'm tired myself.

Epilepsy I would not directly worry too much about, honestly. If you have no history and/or relatives with it, its hard to contract. The most important thing is to listen to your body. Perhaps even more so than to some diagnosis, if you can find your own, 100% natural way around this issue, its worth doing.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 29, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> So how did ULMB work out for ya ?



way better than before, i played a few Games ( Battlefield, Call of Duty, Metro 2033/last night ) and i didn't get sick, using ULMB i set the Refresh Rate to 120Hz, anyway i got my eyesight checked and the oculist told me that i need new Glasses and that's the reason why i get sick if he is 100% right i don't know, i can tell just when i get the new Glasses and i can play Games like before.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Feb 2, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> way better than before, i played a few Games ( Battlefield, Call of Duty, Metro 2033/last night ) and i didn't get sick, using ULMB i set the Refresh Rate to 120Hz, anyway i got my eyesight checked and the oculist told me that i need new Glasses and that's the reason why i get sick if he is 100% right i don't know, i can tell just when i get the new Glasses and i can play Games like before.



I don't think your eyes are the problem. I had the exact same problem years ago when I bought Doom, I toughed it out and was playing for a while until I really felt like barfing. I get eye check ups every year and new contacts/glasses since I have really good insurance. I never beat the game because I decided I didn't want to feel sick anymore. To add, Doom is the only game that has ever done that to me, and coincidentally I think Doom on Nintendo 64 gave me the same sickness.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 2, 2019)

Do you wear *curved* eye glasses? Those are known to cause nausea.

You probably need new glasses. Can also be lack of sleep, too much caffeine, or some neck disc disorder.

But again, Doom is a fast-pace shooter, if you haven't played one recently, it can cause motion sickness until your brain adjust to it.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 2, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> Can also be lack of sleep, too much caffeine,



I guess your post was an answer to @Th3pwn3r post however i have something to say.

I dont sleep much because if i sleep more than 5 hours next day i am very tired and have Headaches all day, one more thing to add, i drink a lot of Energy Drinks i have tried to quit but it's not that easy.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 2, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I dont sleep much because if i sleep more than 5 hours next day i am very tired and have Headaches all day, one more thing to add, i drink a lot of Energy Drinks i have tried to quit but it's not that easy.


That's probably a different problem, but that sounds like caffeine withdrawal.

Edit: ...as I sit here drinking my coffee.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 2, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> as I sit here drinking my coffee.



At least you drink Coffee me instead RedBull


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 2, 2019)

Could also be too much gaming excitement. All blood rush to your dick leaving almost none for your head.


----------



## glassman357 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello folks,
 Please forgive me, I am not insinuating anything negative or rude. I just have a comment on this topic as it pretty much ended my FPS gaming about 10 plus years ago. I am actually just attempting to start up gaming again myself. Just built my 3rd rig in the past 4 months and am having a heck of a time just getting Wolfenstein II to play for more than 10 minutes without dropping off and returning me back to my desktop. I believe it to be something within the Steam server. I am not accustomed to playing games from a server or with one running in the back-round. I was strictly a single-person gamer back in the day and now it's all different. 

This is my 1st posting here at this forum and I have been reading for a few hours this afternoon, enjoying every minute!

 My comment to this thread is that,this exact thing happened to me back in 06-07 sometime while I was getting started with one of the Ghost recon or Call of duty titles. I became nauseous and developed to a headache that took hour or so to clear. I feel that for me it was just me getting of an age that my mind, and body could just not handle it anymore. My solution eventually was to start playing role playing games and getting away from fps.It most certainly worked. The Ghost recon series were easier to tolerate of course, but eventually I just took my gaming obsession and set it aside for other obsessions that had nothing to do with PC's . I'm truly hoping that maybe it was a technical thing that with today's modern, or I should say more modern technology can be overcome. Otherwise I don't know what i will do with rig i just built, a little much for surfing the net. Especially since I have another rig behind me that I primarily use for that. Oh well, you can't take it with you!

 I am determined to start having some fun again with the PC. I retired just over a year ago and have been having the time of my life. But now I am loving the hands on building of PC's and trying to catch up with more modern technology. Whew, It is sometimes overwhelming. So here I am in the forums settling down, reading and posting once in a while when I think I may be of some assistance.

 I think I will go work on my profile. That is if they still have those anymore.........


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 3, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what could be happening?


Getting older?  Welcome to the club.



glassman357 said:


> I retired just over a year ago and have been having the time of my life.


Leave the online games to teenagers. That's what I do. Get into a nice story game. Recommend FarCry franchise. Or Sniper Elite. More relaxing, less frantic... Just fun.


----------

